# What's your favorite Crime Organization in the Pokemon games?



## Typhloise (Mar 1, 2009)

Who's your favorite?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 1, 2009)

TR Kanto.

Also where the hell are Cipher and Snagem and all the other evil teams from spinoffs O<


----------



## Thorne (Mar 1, 2009)

Team Meanies.

Kkthnxbai


----------



## Darksong (Mar 1, 2009)

I like Team Magma because they have cool uniforms :D


----------



## Flora (Mar 1, 2009)

We need Team Midnight from Shadowy Past Cipher up there.

yeah that's it.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 1, 2009)

Cipher pwns all. *nodnod*

But out of that list, Kanto TR. Johto TR was just epicfail.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 2, 2009)

Team Rocket of Kanto.


----------

